# Few Crappie from Hubbards



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Fished this morning with my son who has not fished with me for 8 years. High School and College Baseball along with my work always got in the way. Just a mess but had a couple around 14 inches and couple at 12. Caught about 20 in the 8.5 inch range. (9 inch limit). Good day on water. Will be going back soon with more minnows. Only small fish would hit the Jigs. All keepers were on minnows.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good looking fish!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm new to crappie fishing but jigs were working great in the spring but minnows have been the only thing that has worked since sept. Jigs sure were easier
Great looking catch and delicious!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Best eating fish right there!


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'm new to crappie fishing but jigs were working great in the spring but minnows have been the only thing that has worked since sept. Jigs sure were easier
> Great looking catch and delicious!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


We were catching some good fish on jigs in July and August but only small ones today. Several of the people I have talked to that fish only for crappie like the Jigs this time of year. After today it's minnows for me.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

brother fished there yesterday around mifflins. caught a good many shorts and 6 keepers along with some bass.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Jig till I die!

Nice fish and good report!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

JP: Is "Hubbards" a place??? 

Fishing with the son - no better time!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a nice mess of crappie ! If a bait store was closer to the house I would probably use minnows a little more often. But I do pretty good on my little curly tailed grubs.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great day with your son catching up on fishing, best time spent for sure!

Thanks for the report!

















Jimmy


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Desert Eagle said:


> JP: Is "Hubbards" a place???
> 
> Fishing with the son - no better time!!!


It's a boat landing on the upper end of Tensaw Lake. It is off of Hwy 225 north of Stockton


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Rgr, that.

Thx...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> That's a nice mess of crappie ! If a bait store was closer to the house I would probably use minnows a little more often. But I do pretty good on my little curly tailed grubs.


It really kills me to have only jigs and not catch any fish.... Maybe I was in the wrong spot, or they weren't biting. - or - maybe they were waiting on a big fat minnow! "Better to have minnows and try a jig than to have had no minnows at all" 
That's prothetic right there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice haul of fish there!!! Trade you some of those slabs for some mingos!! Lol congrats in that fine catch!!!!


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Snatch It I would trade you some but if you tried the Crappie you would quit fishing in the Salt water and be chasing my fish. lol Nice mess of Mingo's there.


----------

